

Ask HN: APM tools - APM_Engineer

What does everyone prefer for Application Management Performance Tools?  It seems like New Relic and AppDynamic cater to startups, but I&#x27;m wondering how they all compare from a large enterprise level as well.  I&#x27;ve used CA&#x27;s APM suite at a few enterprises, but I&#x27;ve heard good things regarding AppD.<p>Does anyone have experience in all three?  Does anyone have any thoughts on each and where they fit or compare to each other?  I&#x27;m wondering from both a devops prospective and a sys admin who may need to perform 1st level triage on an application using the tool without much context into how the app works itself.
======
ukigumo
At enterprise level AppDynamics kicks ass.

I think their pre-sales pitch is that it was built thinking of production use
first and then adapted to run in dev/test environment while the competition
did it the other way around. Not sure if that is the case, but I assure you
it's lightweight and has some nice security/confidentiality configuration
options which makes it easy to deploy even in highly regulated envs.

If you are running a java environment then I would point you at Azul Systems
because it's just the dog's bollocks :-)

(I'm not in any way associated with AppDynamics or Azul btw, just a happy
client)

~~~
APM_Engineer
Thanks for the input. A few application developers were trying to bring it in,
so it looked like they geared the pitch towards a devops role. It looked like
it had potential in both situations though as you mentioned. I haven't looked
at Azul Systems, thanks for mentioning them, I'll take a peek at their
offering as well.

